# "SHEEP" Magazine,A Valuable Resource???



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jan 23, 2011)

What do the members think of this publication?Does it 'address' fairly sheep issues?Are the articles relevant to your sheep farming enterprise?..........................I have had a look at the web site/blog and what I can access seems OK,although they do seem a little 'miserable' compared with the other mags of the same banner .............look forward to your comments....T.O.R


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 23, 2011)

I've found a few informative articles in the website archives when I was searching for specific subjects.  I don't know that I would subscribe to the mag though.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I have never been a subscriber, but I have looked through the mag.  I don't think there's enough substance in it for me personally to subscribe.  :/  I think there's enough info online (especially through the MD Small Ruminant pages to substitute for a monthly (or bi-monthly?) magazine.  The only thing the mag might have going for it is trends in the market and things like that.


----------



## patandchickens (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you mean the one that is published by the same folks that do Countryside and Backyard Poultry magazines?

I have subscribed for the past year but will be letting it lapse, although there *is* some good info in there.

Two reasons: 1), it is VERY heavily aimed at "real" sheep producers not 'I have a few sheep' backyarders, so a lot of the articles on marketing trends and strategies and predator control and so forth are pretty useless to me; and 2) [the biggie, for me] it is very, um, ah, well, the editor and major contributors have certain political views that they make absolutely no bones whatsoever about ranting about _constantly_, and I am just really really tired of HEARING about it all the time in a way that is so one-sided and so offensive to those with different views. It is the kind of thing where you get a bunch of people with one fairly-extreme perspective talking as if there could not possibly be anyone else in the room, going on about jeez how stupid and unamerican and ignorant those other people are, and on and on.

That said, if you happen to share their views (which is fine, it's a free country, you know?) and/or if you don't but ARE engaging in significant profit-motive sheep production, it is probably a very good magazine.

And even with me not falling into either of those categories I still *will* miss the certain amount of useful information I have got from it, and if I had infinite funds for infinite numbers of magazine subscriptions I'd probably keep it and just only read it when I *wanted* something to annoy me <g>

JMHO,

Pat


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2011)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> I'd probably keep it and just only read it when I *wanted* something to annoy me <g>
> 
> 
> Pat


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 29, 2011)

Is there a decent magazine for a small producer about sheep? I considered subscribing to Sheep, I've never read it but I figure if I want to raise them I should subscribe to something so I know what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## puredelite (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been a subscriber for several years now and yes there is always room for improvement in all of the magazines I get but in general it is good reading. It covers various topics of sheep- meat, wool, dairy, etc. as well as info on predator control and other related topics. Seems like they have a large number of subscribers. I am glad that the mag doesn't waste space on show results and other articles that only are of interest to a small percent of sheep people....


----------

